# RAM Questions



## PeepingTom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey, I have a few questions about the ram situation in my overclocked system.
[email protected], 4Gb Apacer pc6400, Gigabyte-x38-ds4, Bios F3
To get my ram running 1:1 with the fsb, i have clocked it down to 690mhz.
Its apacer pc6400 ram with 5-5-5-18 timings.
Now, when i do a benchmark with everest, the ram is running faster than on original speed! Readthrough, Reading, Writing, Delay...all faster. Some values are even a lot faster when the ram is on 690mhz.
But still, when i bench stuff like "photoworks" benchmark in everest its slower (the whole system togheter!) than before when the system was running on 3.0ghz cpu and 800mhz ram, than now -> 3.1ghz and 690mhz ram.
Funny thing is, as soon as i go above that value (for ex. 3.15Ghz=9x350=700mhz Ram), Ram has even worse values than on 800mhz. I tryed several settings for the ram, but 690mhz seems to be some kind of sweet spot...

-So what should i believe now? everests ram benches or cpu benches (wich say, its slower than bevore (only benches where ram is involved of course)?
-Is 690mhz a good number for ram, or can it hut the ram sticks?
-And, Is the system really faster when ram benches are better? ...i mean, even ram is running slower than it should?
-Whats better: More mhz on the ram, or less mhz and better timings?

For some answers id be verry thankfull!


----------



## PeepingTom (Feb 15, 2008)

Was just skrewing around a bit and tried some other settings...

This one (1.) seems to work pretty well too, even the ram benchmarks are not as good as on 690mhz...but almost as good. Anyways... What setting would be better?

1. 9x346=3.11ghz Ram @ 430mhz With Timings 5-6-6-19 @ 5:6 Ratio

2. 9x345=3.10ghz Ram @ 690mhz With Timings 5-5-5-16 @ 1:1 Ratio

Wich Setting would you Prefer??

Both Running kind of stable (30min of prime)...


----------



## PeepingTom (Feb 15, 2008)

oops...yeah, this doesnt make sense...its true... And anyways, i changed these setting again and again. But still i wonder wich is better... Good timings or higher clocked frequency...
So here its again...the right way.

1. 9x348=3.13ghz Ram @ 870mhz With Timings 5-6-6-20 @ 4:5 Ratio (A2.5)

2. 9x345=3.10ghz Ram @ 690mhz With Timings 5-5-5-16 @ 1:1 Ratio (A2.0)

Memory timing are on auto, so it goes up with the raisng of the frequency.


----------

